# Strikeforce: Fedor vs Werdum



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow those odds... Pointless betting.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well yeah, it's Fedor I guess. Those were the best odds out of 5 betting sites checked too.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Wow those odds... Pointless betting.


Unless Werdum wins


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

exactly. why would real bookies want to give away more free money than they have to? Fedor is as close to a lock as you will ever get in mma. These odds are about right.


for the record, I am betting moderately on Werdum.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You said it. Can't wait to see what the Emelianenko/Overeem odds will be. But this fight would take a big upset for him to lose, most sites had him -1000 or -1100. So I'm guessing, come June, Rusko can safely count on his 13 cents


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Will go big on Fedor after a few more World Cup wins


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

what are some these sites, i'd like to bet on this, but i only want to do 20 dollars and not do the 50 deposit like betUS requires, unless i absolutely have to.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

xgarrettxvx said:


> what are some these sites, i'd like to bet on this, but i only want to do 20 dollars and not do the 50 deposit like betUS requires, unless i absolutely have to.


Don't know which guy you want to bet on so here's the best I've seen for both:

Best current Fedor odds

Best current Werdum odds


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm gonna place on bet on FabDoom- just don't know how much yet.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Fedor's gonna end up losing to a lesser fighter. 5000 says it Werdum!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I put down 100K on Fedor. How much will I receive when Fedor takes the win?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Its MMA anything can happen... But its silly to bet on Werdum and think your coming out with a win.... Fedor has never even ligitly lost in all his fights.... 

I know he is prob just being a scared women by avoiding UFC like he is but CMon... Its still Fedor at the end of the day...... raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Its MMA anything can happen...


No, you don't understand, Fedor will *not* lose this fight or even come close to losing. We're going to watch Werdum crumble.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> I put down 100K on Fedor. How much will I receive when Fedor takes the win?


You will get your 100k back, plus 15k i do believe.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I pick Fedor to WIN (if my life depended on it) but these odds for Werdum are too good to pass up.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Bit risky but werdum is capable of the upset, and along with these decent odds make a decent bet! 500 on werdum


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm just gonna run with Werdum. Ever since Edgar beat BJ I've had nothing but nickles. Might aswell take a risk on this one.



hixxy said:


> You will get your 100k back, plus 15k i do believe.


That is correct sir.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

With those odds I might as well just throw 5k on Werdum


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Was going to bet on Fedor, but decided to put 10k on Werdum


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Werdum is really undervalued here. Werdum just won ADCC while Fedor has never really fought an elite level grappler since he fought Ricardo Arona very early in his career in a fight that most people who have seen it thought Arona actually won.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

500k on Doom.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

100K on Fedor.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Werdum is really undervalued here. Werdum just won ADCC while Fedor has never really fought an elite level grappler since he fought Ricardo Arona very early in his career in a fight that most people who have seen it thought Arona actually won.


Nog x2


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Werdum 1st round sub:



> Round 1 - Referee "Big" John McCarthy in the cage for the evening's main event. Emelianenko takes the center early. Werdum with a low kick. Emelianenko just standing in front of Werdum. Early right hand sees Werdum drop. Werdum grabs an arm from his back, and Emelianenko pulls away. Emelianenko pounding from the top, but Werdum returns to the arm. He transitions to a triangle choke and it looks very, very tight. Emelianenko tries to scramble free but he is stuck, and shockingly taps out.
> 
> Fabricio Werdum wins by submission (TRIANGLE CHOKE), Round 1


Link


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Nog x2


Nog is a good MMA grappler but he is not a real elite grappler, Nog would be lucky to get out of his first match at ADCC. When a guy like Werdum gets a limb its his say goodbye.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Nog is a good MMA grappler but he is not a real elite grappler, Nog would be lucky to get out of his first match at ADCC. When a guy like Werdum gets a limb its his say goodbye.


I thought he really tapped from the triangle, although Maura reported it as the armbar. Guess it's hard to say since both were sunk. Anyway, happy to win my bet


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I thought he really tapped from the triangle, although Maura reported it as the armbar. Guess it's hard to say since both were sunk. Anyway, happy to win my bet


I am pretty sure he tapped from the triangle to, he had the armbar but I thought he sunk the triangle in deep when Fedor tried to free his arm.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> No, you don't understand, Fedor will *not* lose this fight or even come close to losing. We're going to watch Werdum crumble.


I LOL'd.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Ha I had a feeling this was going to happen! Should have bet more. In fairness I think fedor wins 9/10 of those fights and he just made a silly mistake. Ah well!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, that was an easy 20+k


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow, that goes down as WTF? GTFO! upset of the year!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

*I have to do it.*

I told ya so!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

2,275,000

Get on my level LOL


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Props to all those who had the balls to bet on Werdum!


----------

